# Sexy Videogame characters



## Seratuhl (Dec 16, 2007)

^_^ DO you find any videogame characters sexy?

<_< I think Garrus and Tali from Mass Effect are sexy...


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 16, 2007)

Rayne from BloodRayne


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Raichu. <3~


----------



## Heath (Dec 17, 2007)

-


----------



## FalIndelstan (Dec 17, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> ^_^ DO you find any videogame characters sexy?
> 
> <_< I think Garrus and Tali from Mass Effect are sexy...



The aliens from the game that the quote in your sig comes from.

The Elites are OMFGHAWT sex. :evil:


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Five posts on the topic of sexy video game characters, on a furry forum no less, and nary a mention of Krystal.

I'm impressed by everyone's show of restraint.

I find Adrian Andrews from the Phoenix Wright series to be the height of hotness.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 17, 2007)

Samus? a little bit...

That.. chick from Perfect Dark? a little...

Cortana? Hah!.. yeah a little also.

Krystal.. hahaha... Well everyone should know the answer to that now don't we?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 17, 2007)

I avoided saying Krystal because I would've taken someone's only response.


----------



## CodArk2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Gray from Atelier Iris 2


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 17, 2007)

Let's see if anyone played Sphinx and the cursed mummy
 sphinx was sooo hot with his lil lion tail
The male redgaurd(oblivion) I designed was soo freaking hot it wasn't funny oh and i named him Ghostface after my fave rapper
 Hawrong from Tekken 3 4 and 5
Eddie Gordo the capiora master so hawt!
The jackal in Gauntlet dark Legacy
Rikuo for Darkstalkers
and i actully do think the younger version of Snake from metal gear solid was hot too
 and i could go on but i'm probably boring you.


----------



## Infinity (Dec 17, 2007)

Krystal and Lopunny.

This thread is the least furry video game thread I've ever seen on FA. Ever.


----------



## Jakal (Dec 17, 2007)

Ivy from Soul Caliber,
Tina and Lisa from Dead or alive 4
Krystal (duh)
Lulu from FFX
Lilika from Rogue Galaxy
Jenny and Shina from Bloody Roar Primal Fury
Coco from Crash Bandicoot
um... that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Mai Shiranui of King of Fighters/Fatal Fury 2
Cammy and Chun-Li of Street Fighters
Felicia and Morrigan of Darkstalkers
Kasumi of Dead or Alive
Krystal of Star Fox Adventures
Carmelita Fox and Constable Neyla of Sly Cooper 2: Band of Thieves
Samus Aran of Metroid


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 17, 2007)

The T block in Tetris.

I liked the line block for a while, but he turned out to be too much of a masochist for my liking.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Dec 17, 2007)

Krystal (Star Fox series)
Felicia and Morrigan (Darkstalkers)
Ivy (Soulcalibur)
Samus Aran (Metroid)
Chun-Li (Street Fighter)
Keira and Ashlin (Jak series)
Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark)

I didn't bother listing any guys here because for some reason I can't think of many guy characters I thought were sexy. ^^;


----------



## Xander Morhaime (Dec 17, 2007)

The only one that comes to mind at the moment would be Lady Alandra from Settlers: Rise of an Empire...

Just because she's a priestess, wears full plate and carries around a giant freaking mace doesn't mean she's not sexy, you know.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 17, 2007)

Master Belch.


----------



## Emil (Dec 17, 2007)

Heath said:
			
		

> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/images.gamezone.com/screens/23/3/98/s23398_ps2_8.JPG
> 
> orgasm.



To quote Game Informer, "I demand pie! And a barrel of whipped cream!" :lol:

I likes me some Arbiter. And no, I dont mean the one that post on these forums >.>


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 17, 2007)

Jill Valentine in Resident Evil 3
Claire Redfield in Resident Evil 2
Ada Wong in Resident Evil 4
Heather Mason in Silent Hill 3
Fran in Final Fantasy XII
Aya Brea in Parasite Eve 2
Rouge in Sonic Adventure 2

and of course, Krystal.


----------



## Merriss (Dec 17, 2007)

[/removed]


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 18, 2007)

oh and i forgot Lee from tekken 4 and 5
and bomberman is teh hottness LOL


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 18, 2007)

Totally Mrs Pac-man, OMG teh hotness, I can barely contain myself when I see her.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 18, 2007)

just about every single dragoon in this video here especially rose the blackdragoon for which my name on FA is derived and my fursona loosely based off of:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QOFlbHFAIg[/youtube]

also i like feena from the first grandia game and noa from legend of legaia. there are many others too but i cant seem to think of names atm since im sleepy atm. plus a few have alreayd been said and i dont feel like repeating other people very much.


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to be a complete furfag and say Sly Cooper is one sexy guy.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 18, 2007)

Sexy videogame character? Easy, SHODAN.



What, why are you looking at me like that? Stockholm syndrome? I have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sly cooper!!
Rachet is pretty sexy too...

Or the guy from that new game Darkness
OR the guy from gears of war RRRRRRRRRRrrrrrr


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Sly cooper!!
> Rachet is pretty sexy too...
> 
> Or the guy from that new game Darkness
> OR the guy from gears of war RRRRRRRRRRrrrrrr



Ratchet is pretty damn hott. All u r doing is looking as his butt most of the time when u r not shooting stuff. Well, that's what i do, i usually stop moving the analog and "check him out "(yeah, im a perv, but who isn't?)


----------



## AlexX (Dec 18, 2007)

Clearly Makalov from the Fire Emblem games (specifically Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn) is the sexiest video game character to ever exist.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> ^_^ DO you find any videogame characters sexy?
> 
> <_< I think Garrus and Tali from Mass Effect are sexy...



I don't know why, but it seems im sexually attracted to Crash Bandicoot and _just_ lombaxes in particular.


----------



## themocaw (Dec 18, 2007)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Sexy videogame character? Easy, SHODAN.
> 
> What, why are you looking at me like that? Stockholm syndrome? I have no idea what you're talking about!


Weighted Companion Cube is sexier.  It's just so. . .weighted.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2007)

also, i would say daxter and bothans (if u don't know what bothans are, google it or ask me)


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 18, 2007)

okay I don't actually have any that I find attractive :

but who's Krystal.... I never played that game, someone give me a screen shot


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 19, 2007)

The lovely Krystal...





Who I actually don't find all that attractive.  She has a huge head.  Or it might just be because I thought she was an unnecessary and annoying love-interest for a character who I didn't think needed one....
But that's just me.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 19, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Totally Mrs Pac-man, OMG teh hotness, I can barely contain myself when I see her.



Right cause any girl who does nothing but gobble balls is really hot...

(Not trying to be insulting, just couldn't resist the joke) http://www.gametrailers.com/player/28824.html NSFW!!1!1!!111one


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 20, 2007)

Claire Redfield, Ada Wong, Jill Valentine, Rebecca Chambers from Resident Evil.

Tali'Zorah nar Rayya from Mass Effect ^^

Tyrande Whisperwind, Jaina Proudmore from Warcraft.

Hmm whats some others..


----------



## suzuki (Dec 20, 2007)

The Indian chick from Custer's Revenge.


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 20, 2007)

Probably no one has said this ... the Elites from Halo 3 /^w^


----------



## Seratuhl (Dec 21, 2007)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Tali'Zorah nar Rayya from Mass Effect ^^
> Hmm whats some others..



Yeah!!!!

<_< Oh...and the xenomorphs from AvP 2 are fine too......


----------



## Reviarth (Dec 21, 2007)

Krystal,Samus,Young Ocelot(MGS3), and Zetta (Makai Kingdom)


----------



## Kobaruto (Dec 25, 2007)

Occasionally, of course. I happened to find Fran from FFXII quite the hottie, just wish she were a different fur/skin color.


----------



## Carthage100 (Dec 25, 2007)

I find all of the girls in "Disaster Report" and "Raw Danger" sexy, cause they have good looks when they are freaked out


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 26, 2007)

My top favorite is probably Cammy, when she first appeared in Super Street Fighter II.  I didn't care much for the odd blue outfit, but the original green one was a definite win! <3

I also like Knuckles and Ratchet and Krystal.


----------



## Mintywolf (Dec 26, 2007)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Rayne from BloodRayne



You betcha! <3 <3 <3


----------



## BassMan (Dec 27, 2007)

My top 10 sexiest Video Game Women:
10. Dark Queen (the BattleToads series)
9. Lara Croft (Tomb Raider series)
8. Candy Kong (Donkey Kong Country)
7. Maki Genryusai (Final Fight 2)
6. Foxy Roxy (Brutal: Paws of Fury)
5. Krystal (recent Star Fox games)
4. Felicia (Darkstalkers)
3. Sheeva (Mortal Kombat 3)
2. Carmelita Fox (Sly Cooper series, especially her gratuitous cleavage shot in Sly Cooper 3)
1. Rouge the Bat (Sonic the Hedgehog games)


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Dec 27, 2007)

Paine from FFX-2 looked hot (no matter what dressphere she wore :3). Second place would go to Bendimaru from the King of Fighters series.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 29, 2007)

No one's sexier than Klonoa


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 30, 2007)

um this is so bad didg dug yeah he can inflate me any day
oh and would like to Fox(yes he's a guy) from Bloody Roar
Long the Tiger from same game
and did i mention my main man Lee Chaolan. i had the most awesome dream about him last night. yeah i thought you guys should know about it LOL


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 30, 2007)

I for one don't find Krystal appealing... Miyu Lynx is another story. ;3

And as for others... half the male protagonist (and even some of the antiheroes, antagonists, etc.) cast from the Super Robot Wars series _as a whole_ (from Axel to Zengar), Excellen Browning, Girouette of Megaman ZX fame, Gordon Freeman, Edgare Roni Figaro (isn't that his full name? I can't remember)...

Oh, I should probably mention a furry character or two to save face, huh? D: Um, um um um... SPARKSTER. And Axel Gear, too. *sagenod*


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha, Krystal was actually my first thought upon reading this, but on top of her...

Ivy (Soul Calibur)
Sniper Wolf (Metal Gear Solid, Twin Snakes remake)
Ada Wong (Resident Evil 4)
Alura (007: Nightfire)
Alex Roivas (Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem)


----------



## Emil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Um, um um um... SPARKSTER.



Ill second that =P He was kinda cute.


----------



## Akai (Jan 8, 2008)

Hunh...why am I the first person to say Flammie and Mew are just about as sexy as they get, kupo? I simply adore cuteness, and how can you go wrong with either of them, kupo?


----------



## Magica (Jan 8, 2008)

Cid Highwind, even though I can't stand his stereotypical redneck like voice in the Advent Children dub.


----------



## Melo (Jan 12, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 12, 2008)

Agh! Reading through this again, I can't believe I forgot to mention Janga from the Klonoa series!

As long as he doesn't scratch, he's free to put his poison claws all over me~. :3


----------



## Meliz (Jan 12, 2008)

basically most chicks that have decent dialogue in the PS2 game "Ephemeral Fantasia"

But most of all that blonde girl that picks you up in the harbor at the start of the game. yeah, i'd hit that three times with a soup ladle.

also, May Shiranui and a couple more girls from the King Of Fighters series.

and of course the DOA girls. yay.


----------



## Kero (Jan 14, 2008)

Frederic Chopin, from Eternal Sonata.  I'm a sucker for a guy in a frock coat.  :<  http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/xbox2/trustybell/screens/trustybell220.jpg

And yes, I'm as gay as springtime.

I hadn't thought about Flammie!  Definitely on my list.


----------



## Animefur (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ruru Sisters in Samurai Showdown
Felicia from Darkstalkers
Krystal from Star Fox.
All the Breath of Fire girls
The witch from Astra Superstars




Tessa from Warzard





Rogue from Odin Sphere





Dizzy from Guilty Gear





Baiken from Guilty Gear


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> I for one don't find Krystal appealing... Miyu Lynx is another story. ;3


----------



## valorail (Jan 31, 2008)

o.o Kos-Mos and T-elos from Xenosaga episode III: Also Spratch Zarathustra


----------



## Chak (Feb 3, 2008)

Aeon Calcos (lizard man) in Soul Calibur 3
Ada Wong in Resident Evil 4
Ayane in Dead or Alive 4
and Krystal! ^w^


----------



## Meliz (Feb 3, 2008)

Animefur said:
			
		

> Rogue from Odin Sphere



got any more of this chick? pretty awesome.

and, like, don't baiken only have one arm and one eye?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2008)

(non-furry-ish):




Ivy, Soul Calibur Series.
(Furry-ish):




FFXI's Mithra race.  The Kerrans and Khajiits just didn't make the cut, alas.

Not enough males that actually do it for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## harry543 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry to say but
1: krystal
2:the female version of ratchet from rac2
3:felicia from darkstalkers.
and 4:alice from bloody roar


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 5, 2008)

OMFG man that mushroom let me tell you gets me so hot every time, I nearly cream my pants.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2008)

harry543 said:
			
		

> 2:the female version of ratchet from rac2



I think you're talking about Angela Cross.





Am I right?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 5, 2008)

Ulf from Grandia 3





Millenia from Grandia 2


----------



## Sabulana (Feb 15, 2008)

Aqua-Chan said:
			
		

> Let's see if anyone played Sphinx and the cursed mummy
> sphinx was sooo hot with his lil lion tail



Agreed! XD

And...if I were to list all f mine, we'd be here all day.

But since I've got nothing better to do, here I go.

(Male)
Sephiroth (FF7, my major source of fangirlism)
Cloud 
Reno
Refus
Zack
Vincent
Chaos (Dirge of Cerberus version more than FF7 version)
Squall (FF8)
Kuja (FF9, though gender sorta debatable. Female in Japanese version but male in the English version. o.o Still hot either way, in my opinion)
Zidane
Irvine
Balthier
Dante
Virgil
Atsuma
Makoto
Toya

(Female)
Fran
Quistis
Rinoa
Tifa
Yuna
Paine
Lulu
Allura

...and now I have better things to do. Couldn't be bothered to list most of the games either. More than half are from FF games anyway. I may get pictures later.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 16, 2008)

Red Arremer (Firebrand) from Capcom infamy.  Has this already been said?


----------



## Canard (Feb 17, 2008)

Maulotaurs from Heretic 1 anyone?


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 17, 2008)

ok im ganna have to say 

1. krystal (starfox) but not on a physical or sexual  level just on that she has a british accent and because shes tough on the battlefield but still kind. also i like chicks that can use a gun. 

2. jill valentine (RE)


i cant think of anyone else at the moment


----------



## Animefur (Feb 19, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> got any more of this chick? pretty awesome.
> 
> and, like, don't baiken only have one arm and one eye?







Her name is Velvet, Sorry! 
As far a Baiken,at first , then cyborg arm,and she also had an amazing rack, and fighting prowess.


----------



## Animefur (Feb 19, 2008)

In case you wondered how short it was in front as well, also, others may find the bunnies to  be appropriate.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 24, 2008)

Tsuna from Otogi 2. *Drools.*
Sadamitsu from Otogi 2. What a babe.
Falco from Starfox. Naturally. Actually, pretty much anyone from Starfox, but especially Falco and Leon.
The Bangaa from Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.
Kratos from Tales of Symphonia.
etc.



			
				ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Red Arremer (Firebrand) from Capcom infamy.  Has this already been said?



YES.


----------



## Magedog (Feb 24, 2008)

I bet somones already said her...but...Natalya from Destroy all humans 2!......seriously is being sexy a REQUIREMENT to be a female german spy?...i mean theres Black widow,natalya,that spy from james bond....the list goes on and on and on and ON!


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Tsuna from Otogi 2. *Drools.*



Otogi 2?  I've never heard of this game, but I already like this Tsuna character; not simply because he's a beast character, but because I like demi-humans in games like these that have storyline, personality, and feel like they more naturally fit in (at least from what I saw on the site).  Very cool.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2008)

Plus, he has a double ended sword that's longer than he is tall, which makes him a lot more fun to play than any of the other characters.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 27, 2008)

Freya Crescent is so underappreciated.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2008)

Werevixen said:
			
		

> Freya Crescent is so underappreciated.



I would have put her down myself, but I never actually played FFIX.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 27, 2008)

She's still generally underappreciated anyhow.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 27, 2008)

Not as underappreciated as Fratley is, damn it.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2008)

I would have put him as well, but again, I haven't played the game. =/


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Mar 5, 2008)

Samus Aran and Ridley (Metroid)

Tifa, Kimahri, Nanaki, Rikku, Paine, Ashe (final fantasy) 

Bowser and hamer bros (Mario)

Jet the hawk, Knuckles, Vector and Rouge the Bat (Sonic the hedgehog) 

Axel Gear and Sparkster (Rocket Knight Adventures)

Ada Wong, Chris Redfield, Albert Wesker, Jill valentine, Alyssa Ashcroft, Cindy Lennox, Rebecca Chamebers, Billy Coen, Claire Redfield and Luis Sera (resident evil)

Gloria, Trish, Lady aka Mary, Thoose lesbien ice girls used as bait, berial, Dante DMC3 and DMC4 (Devil may cry)


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Mar 21, 2008)

Katt (Breath of Fire 2)
Felicia (Darkstalkers)
Sophitia (Soul Calibur)
Millia Rage (Guilty Gear X)
Foxy Roxy (Brutal Paws of Fury)
Angel (KOF 2001)
Beauty Jennet (Garou Mark of the Wolves)
Tina Armstrong (Dead or Alive)
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yeah, Krystal as well


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 22, 2008)

Jon Talbain- Darkstalkers
Yugo- Bloody Roar series
Shen Long- Bloody Roar series
Fox McCloud- Starfox series (before command)
Sly Cooper- Sly Cooper series
Ratchet- Only thing i like is his killer smile.
Weregarurumon, Exveemon, Flamedramon- Digimon series
Leo- Red Earth
Viktor- Suikoden series
Diego Armando- Phoenix Wright series
Anji Mito- Guilty Gear series
Tusk- Killer Instinct series


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 22, 2008)

Cray!!


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 22, 2008)

If I were a video game character, I would be the sexiest. :]
Marth plz


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 26, 2008)

Top 7 Furry VG women according to Gamesradar.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Top 7 Furry VG women according to Gamesradar.



Pah.  Krystal and Carmelita, OK.  Tawna and Berri even.  But Juliette the cat? Who the fuck is she? Rouge? Bleh, yet ANOTHER Sonic character, a bat with stupidly vestigial wings.  Candy Kong? Personal preference I guess, but jeez...  Foxy Roxy? I guess she's OK.

They give no mention to Angela Cross or Sasha from the R&C series, nor to Neyla from Sly 2.  Angela, Sasha and Neyla are far from being my favorites, but they place higher than that whats-her-face Julienne.  They don't mention Felicia from Darkstalkers (WTF).  No mention of Katt.  No mention of Miyu from StarFox 2.  No Freya from FFIX (another WTF).  No Khajiits or Argonians, but since there weren't any distinctive plot characters from either of those races from TES, that's excusable.  Same goes for MMO races, like Kerrans, or Ratonga, or the obligatory Minotaur race present in multiple MMOs, and many others.  (No idea what the Vanguard beastraces are called.)

But the absence of Freya or Felicia is utterly inexcusable.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 26, 2008)

Miyu is from a game that IIRC was never released, so it makes sense that she wouldn't be on there.

Not sure about some of the others, but one could possibly argue that Felicia is too human-ish to count.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> Not sure about some of the others, but one could possibly argue that Felicia is too human-ish to count.



She has claws, a tail, and catlike ears; and stands digitigrade (at least, in her fighting stance).  That's more than enough for most furries to consider her a furry character.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 27, 2008)

That list made me rage.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> That list made me rage.



What doesn't?


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.Rainy days
2.Cool days
3. Monster KHAOS drink
4. Excellent video games
5.Playing said video games with friends
6. Epic moments in said video games
7. Long hair
8. Tea
9. Blueberry Muffins
10. Ginger snaps
11. Showers
12. Holidays
13. Music
14. Lupin the Third
15. 2 Sense
16. The night sky
17. Bats
18. Stephen King books
19. Going to the movies
20. Egyptian mythology
The list goes on....


What does make me rage:
1. /b/
2. /v/
3. Fur Affinity


----------



## AlexX (Mar 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> She has claws, a tail, and catlike ears; and stands digitigrade (at least, in her fighting stance).  That's more than enough for most furries to consider her a furry character.


I'm pretty sure a furry didn't make the list...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure a furry didn't make the list...



Which is a really absurd move on their part.

Still can't get over that Juliette thing.  I mean, on what PLANET is that sexy?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2008)

That big red dragon in NWN2. Can't remember her name.
The yellow things in the first 2 Turok 2 levels. 
Onyxia in WoW.
Pul (I think) in Morrowind.
*Loads NWN2* 
Ah, she's called Tholapsyx. 

Oh yes, also add the sarnaks from Everquest (mainly from that lovely picture with the 2 of them (and some tigery thing) drawn by darknek0gami. The brown one is epic win.)

Edit post doesn't seem to work on opera mini; double post instead.


----------



## chronoteeth (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm a sucker for lara, I know. I <3 her in every one (except for Angel of Darkness... we don't talk about that. All I can say is "Extreme tit physics.")


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Plus, *he has a double ended sword that's longer than he is tall,* which makes him a lot more fun to play than any of the other characters.


He's a dud root then.


----------



## Animefur (Mar 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> DarkTalbain64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell it.


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 29, 2008)

Supprised at all the non-furry choices!

It wasn't so much her looks, (ps1 graphics) as her voice,  but I've always had the hots for Elora from the second and third Spyro. (The Insomniac ones)

Supprised Freya isnt on more lists. She's on mine

The SHC Spy from Conker:Live and Reloaded.
[attachment=2860]

And nobody mentioned Midna????!
Either in Imp form or her normal self, she is one of the sexiest teases to ride along in a while. And the things that come out of her mouth...
"Don't worry, I'll take real good care of you when you're a wolf again."

And Ember the evil and sexy Dragon from an otherwize forgetable Spyro game

Carmeleta, although I wish they kept the same voice talent and accent through all three games.

Krystal. Hey, She's really the only reason I got a cube. And all because of the evil internet pr0n.

Angela Cross

All the chicks from Jak and Daxter

Rynn from Drakin

[PS]
I can't believe I forgot Coco Bandicoot
Only have the one game with her in it. (Crash team racing) But I have five action figures of her (2 still in box) and even made a crude mesh of her in Lightwave.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/155510/


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

defintly Krystal and well that is about it because i mostly play very very like incredibly, my god i didn't know that bends like that, style of violence video games.
[attachment=2878]





			
				blackfuredfox said:
			
		

> defintly Krystal and well that is about it because i mostly play very very like incredibly, my god i didn't know that bends like that, style of violence video games.


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 13, 2008)

Bastila from KOTOR
Samus from Metroid
Cortana from Halo 2/3 (I didn't like her appearance in the first one)
Fran from FFXII (*drools*)
Lara Croft from Tomb Raider


----------



## Madness (Apr 15, 2008)

Mithra's from FFXI.
Katt from Breath of Fire.
Lamia and Ouka from Super Robot Wars.


----------



## Lougara (Apr 15, 2008)

Prince Kael'thas Suntrider (WoW)






Illidan Stormrage, the Betrayer (WoW)





The Eredar Twins (WoW sunwell plateau)


----------



## Arc (Apr 16, 2008)

Sylvia Christel from "No more Heroes"


----------



## Karioannah (Apr 16, 2008)

Heath said:
			
		

> http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/images.gamezone.com/screens/23/3/98/s23398_ps2_8.JPG
> 
> orgasm.




LMAO


----------



## AlexX (Apr 16, 2008)

Proof for those who didn't believe me when I said Makalov deserves this title.

WARNING: Not everyone can handle his extreme manliness. Click with caution.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 16, 2008)

AlexX said:
			
		

> WARNING: Not everyone can handle his extreme manliness. Click with caution.



2nd Edit: 403 Forbidden to you too, Intarwebs! 

(Pic was of Makoto from Enchanted Arms.)


----------



## CalamityXI (Apr 16, 2008)

Cissnei from Final Fantasy Crisis Core OMFG MY WET DREAM. lol


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 17, 2008)

For me, a tie between Krystal and Samus Aran. But aside from them, I'd have to say that Tyrande Whisperwind from Warcraft is also hot. Although she's too tall for my taste...

Alyx Vance from HL:2 is cool because shes, unlike most game female characters, normal. Not underdressed like Night Elves and she has a real cool attitude.


----------



## Arc (Apr 17, 2008)

Somehow Onyxia from World of Warcraft is hot too.
I like her eyes...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 17, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:
			
		

> Somehow Onyxia from World of Warcraft is hot too.
> I like her eyes...



"Get away from the head, get away from the head", the times I've heard that. If you take a look at her human form in Stormwind (she stands right beside the king) her nose is all messed up.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 8, 2008)

Beatrix from Final Fantasy 9!

Haha and Onyxia..

Whelp... WTF!?

-Onyx


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 8, 2008)

Don't tell me Samus is not hot....


----------



## Arc (May 8, 2008)

Holly Summers <3





Also:
Bad Girl <3


----------



## Wait Wait (May 8, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Beatrix from Final Fantasy 9!
> 
> Haha and Onyxia..
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 8, 2008)

OH OH, Renamon!!

You could argue she's not a videogame character I guess, but she was in games and you're damn right I played the HELLZ OUTTA THAT BITCH XD


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 8, 2008)

Vanilla the Rabbit






Fap fap amirite


----------



## Takun (May 8, 2008)

Oh Squall.  How awkward you made me feel in Junior High...







And Dante.  :O






Knew I was forgetting something.  Lynx^^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 8, 2008)

Yes, Ivy from Soul Calibur 3 ...


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 8, 2008)

Sure, Squall's a man-beast... But I pretty much just want that necklace of his.  NAO.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 8, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yes, Ivy from Soul Calibur 3 ...



http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/821/821012/soulcalibur-iv-20070919063253146.jpg

I agree..



Ishnuvalok said:


> Don't tell me Samus is not hot....








O.O


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2008)

HER TITS

ARE SO

FUCKING

BIG


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 8, 2008)

Oh so shiny!  Samus ...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 8, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Takun (May 8, 2008)

First thing that crossed my mind.  "No way she could breathe in space."


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 8, 2008)

I see no Ivy pic Onyx!


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 8, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I see no Ivy pic Onyx!



Its a link since its a page stretcher.



OnyxVulpine said:


> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/821/821012/soulcalibur-iv-20070919063253146.jpg
> 
> I agree..


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 8, 2008)

Damn, talk about just going naked at this point!


----------

